# I really need help



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

Ive been a memeber here about 3 or 4 years now. Its been a great place for me, ive found loads of helpful people. But unfortunatley the way i feel has just got worse and worse to the point now where i cant wake up in the morning, i have rolling panic attacks all day and i really dont want to be alive anymore. I just dont know what to do about it anymore, i try and get help form drs but its like hitting my head against a brick wall, nothing good ever comes out of it, and i usually have to wait months for an appointment and they always just give me ssris which dont help. I just dont want to live anymore, not like this, its too painful and frightening for me and watching how it has destroyed my life and those i care about it makes me feel sick. im angry at God i think, i dont deserve this but most of all my family dont deserve to watch their son live like this. i want out of this hell.


----------



## Unreal (Jul 12, 2010)

Bosko said:


> Ive been a memeber here about 3 or 4 years now. Its been a great place for me, ive found loads of helpful people. But unfortunatley the way i feel has just got worse and worse to the point now where i cant wake up in the morning, i have rolling panic attacks all day and i really dont want to be alive anymore. I just dont know what to do about it anymore, i try and get help form drs but its like hitting my head against a brick wall, nothing good ever comes out of it, and i usually have to wait months for an appointment and they always just give me ssris which dont help. I just dont want to live anymore, not like this, its too painful and frightening for me and watching how it has destroyed my life and those i care about it makes me feel sick. im angry at God i think, i dont deserve this but most of all my family dont deserve to watch their son live like this. i want out of this hell.


Dont be mad at God this isnt His fault. He loves u and wants to help u out of this. There is hope and healing in Him i know that might be hard to believe now but its true. Jesus said "Come to me, all u who are weary and burdened, and i will give u rest [Matthew 11:28]. U dont have to fight this alone. Im not trying to push my beliefs on u just trying to help... u can go read my post on cured if u'd like. Just dont give up this can be cured somehow. take baby steps, try doing something to keep yourself busy, do things that u like.


----------



## Guest013 (Apr 26, 2010)

Go outside and just relax (even if it is just by yourself). Don't stay indoors all day and if medication isn't helping, slowly wean yourself off of it with the help of your doctor. DP/DR is just an altered perception of the world. Nothing has actually changed unless you let it change. I suffered from intense DP/DR for 8 months and it eventually just went away. Staying busy is the most important factor (I was taking classes and working 2 jobs when it went away). I don't know your exact symptoms, but you would be shocked to see that your memory, intelligence, and other factors of that nature are just the same as before. It is just your perception that has changed. DP/DR is an increased awareness of internal thinking an a decreased awareness of external activities, so you just need to force yourself to participate in activities (even if it seems like they don't interest you). Eventually you will recover. Healthy eating, sleeping, and exercise will greatly expedite your recovery. Hope that helps and sorry you're not feeling well.


----------



## Unreal (Jul 12, 2010)

Guest013 said:


> Go outside and just relax (even if it is just by yourself). Don't stay indoors all day and if medication isn't helping, slowly wean yourself off of it with the help of your doctor. DP/DR is just an altered perception of the world. Nothing has actually changed unless you let it change. I suffered from intense DP/DR for 8 months and it eventually just went away. Staying busy is the most important factor (I was taking classes and working 2 jobs when it went away). I don't know your exact symptoms, but you would be shocked to see that your memory, intelligence, and other factors of that nature are just the same as before. It is just your perception that has changed. DP/DR is an increased awareness of internal thinking an a decreased awareness of external activities, so you just need to force yourself to participate in activities (even if it seems like they don't interest you). Eventually you will recover. Healthy eating, sleeping, and exercise will greatly expedite your recovery. Hope that helps and sorry you're not feeling well.


 Good advice.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

im scared angry and confused. I dont know what is happening anymore, im in hell. I dont understnad it. Looks like ANOTHER trip to the hospital on boxing day. lol my life is a complete mess


----------



## Unreal (Jul 12, 2010)

Bosko said:


> im scared angry and confused. I dont know what is happening anymore, im in hell. I dont understnad it. Looks like ANOTHER trip to the hospital on boxing day. lol my life is a complete mess


Im sorry...i honestly wish i could help. But what i can do is be here for you so if you need me you know where to find me.


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

what the fuck type of sick shit has happened to my mind. what im going through its so fucked, i cant take it. i THINink this is it, years if fughting, i think its won, i cant take another second of this life, this shit in my head


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

i want this to stop. i dont want to kill myself, but i dont know how else it will stop


----------



## Unreal (Jul 12, 2010)

Bosko said:


> i want this to stop. i dont want to kill myself, but i dont know how else it will stop


 Dude dont say that. You CAN and WILL get through it!


----------

